

Mac App Store denial - dchest
http://blog.littleipsum.com/day/2010/12/10

======
tptacek
Stories about Mac App Store rejections are even less interesting than stories
about iPhone rejections, because unlike the iOS platform, you can trivially
distribute unvetted programs yourself.

That doesn't make this a bad blog post, but, if we can possibly head off a
day-long argument over the merits of app store approval processes, that'd be
neat.

~~~
remi
_because unlike the iOS platform, you can trivially distribute unvetted
programs yourself._

But do you think developers will always have that option?

~~~
generalk
Preventing users from running code not obtained through the Mac App Store
would change the Mac fundamentally from a personal computer to something like
a console.

Apple making that move would alienate every software dev and anyone who's ever
bought a boxed retail app that's unavailable on the App Store, just to start.

Clearly, Apple likes markets they can control completely, but I think that if
the time comes Apple will simply stop selling and supporting Macs rather than
attempt to fundamentally change what a Mac is. And if it does happen, it'll
happen very slowly.

~~~
orangecat
_I think that if the time comes Apple will simply stop selling and supporting
Macs rather than attempt to fundamentally change what a Mac is._

I'd say that would still count. A prediction I'm more than 50% confident of:
by the end of 2016, Apple will not sell any consumer-targeted products that
run unapproved apps.

------
davidedicillo
Maybe it's because they refuse to use Lorem Ipsum in their mockups
[http://www.pragmaticmarketing.com/publications/magazine/6/4/...](http://www.pragmaticmarketing.com/publications/magazine/6/4/you_cant_innovate_like_apple)

"There is no “Lorem Ipsum” used as filler for content, either. At least one of
the senior managers refuses to look at any mockups that contain such “Greek”
filler. Doing this detailed mockup removes all ambiguity—everyone knows and
can see and critique how the final product looks. It also means you will not
encounter interpretative changes by the designer or engineer after the review,
as they are filling in the content—something I have seen happen time and time
again. Ultimately, it means no one can feign surprise when they see the real
thing."

Update: Just a clarification, I was being sarcastic. I'm a user and love the
app.

~~~
geedee77
Reminds me of a web application I put together for a large British
corporation. I was waiting for the final copy to be approved so gave them a
test site with several bits of lorem ipsum in place of real text. It was
failed due to there being "a translation issue" on some parts because "it was
doing something funny and changing the English text to Greek or something".
This was from an apparently 'technical' person as well!

------
thisisblurry
As someone who has regularly used LittleIpsum at work (web developer), I was
discouraged to see that Apple rejected it. I'd hate to see him overbloat the
software to meet the "requirements" as the perfection of LittleIpsum comes
from it's simplicity. It's the ideal kind of software for the Mac App Store
since it's small, has a relatively limited feature scope, and (for now) is
free.

I'm sure that we're going to see some other unusual/dubious rejections over
the next month or two while both developers figure out the system and Apple
refines it's internal requirements.

------
jonhendry
Given that this is a little tool that sits in the menubar, I suspect this is
an example of an app that simply doesn't fit the model of app that Apple wants
the store to be focused on.

~~~
jws
I agree. I use a Lorem Ipsum generator (a web site, but I want better) but
would not use this one. The menu bar is really the wrong place, and aspects of
its user interface perplex me. Growl Notifications? What on earth for?

The Services menu would be appropriate, but after rounding, zero users know it
exists.

~~~
jonhendry
Yeah, it's perfect for a Service. (And the Services menu should really be in
the right-click menu.)

------
forsgren
I'm guessing there is tons of complaints if a regular store denies a product
from their shelves too? And an uproar if Steam (or any similar service) denies
a game from being distributed using their system? I also assume that the same
protests occur if, let's say, Bodega (or Chrome Web store for that matter)
refuses to list a specific app?

~~~
chc
There will be if that store starts putting its storefront right in every house
and apartment. (Not commenting on the legitimacy of the complaints — but
monopolies do tend to get a lot of criticism when they're perceived as being
unfair, and software bundled with the computer comes very close to that
threshold.)

------
st3fan
And so it starts ...

------
jsilence
Well, it all depends on how well Ubuntu 11.10 will run on MBPs.

------
tomjen3
Instead of taking the attitude that gosh I hope apple will approve this app,
try to think i wonder if they are smart enough to see how awesome this is.
That way when they reject it, it will because they are too stupid to see how
smart it is, and you can take it to a place that value your work. Fuck apple.

